# Pigeon (and eggs) on balcony--should I get rid of them?



## chief5151

I have a couple pigeons who made a nest on my balcony in a large flower pot. They have been there about 2 weeks. I use the balcony a lot and I am not sure why they set up there. Anyway, I am worried about disease I keep reading about caused by their poop. I have been going out there and the birds don't seem to care. I am just worried about myself or my wife getting sick. There is a window to the balcony that goes straight into the kitchen. Please advise. I am very concerned but I would feel bad about killing the eggs.


----------



## Grimaldy

Hi chief 5151,
Sadly enough, a human is probably a greater health threat to the pigeon than the other way around. Exterminating companies have long been engaged in a campaign to demonize pigeons, simply because people pay them lots of money to kill and remove them. For what it is worth, right up until World War II, most people could not afford chicken, and many people raised pigeons as a protein source.
Having said all that, the truth is that you seem to be uncomfortable with the birds setting up house in close proximity and the best solution would probably be to have one of our people intervene and see what can be done about safely moving them. Can you give us your approximate geographic location? If you contact me on the PM I will give you my e-mail address.
And thank-you for your concern for the pigeons.


----------



## chief5151

St. Paul, MN


----------



## flitsnowzoom

Hi, I can't imagine that you could get sick from the pigeons setting up house there, especially just the couple. Enjoy the opportunity to observe the family and then once the babies have fledged and are on their own, encourage the family to move on in a non-lethal way. If the mess bothers you, keep the area as clean as possible without disturbing the family. 
I'm sure many folks will come on over to offer their advice and opinions, but you have a wonderful opportunity to observe some cool birds.
Flitsnowzoom
PS. I don't have pigeons, we just have a wayward stray fancy pigeon we are trying to catch to get back to its home. And I admit, pigeon poops are a bit large but not compared to Canada geese!


----------



## John_D

Hi,

On the reasonable assumption that you'll be cleaning up on the balcony, the chances of getting sick because of a little pigeon poop are probably about the same as getting hit by lightning.

I've had pigeons nesting, roosting at night or just hanging out on my balcony for most of the past 10 years and it has done me no harm. Similarly, I regularly clean out poop from a sizeable (outdoor) aviary of around 80 rescued pigeons (believe me, that's a lot of poop  ) with no ill effects.

Any idea how long ago the eggs were laid? If the birds have been setting up home and only just laid the eggs not more than a couple of days, you could remove them, or boil them and replace them, as they won't be developed enough to kill anything. Otherwise, I guess you'll be seeing a couple of tiny yellow baby pigeons after a while.

The most common risk situations tend to be where 

(a) people actually have a known allergy to feathers, like some people have allergic reactions to cat or dog hair 
(b) keep birds such as pigeons & doves, parrots, cockatiels, etc. inside their home - i.e., in an enclosed space - and have an allergic reaction to feather dust, or minute particles shed by birds

John


----------



## Grimaldy

Hi chief 5151,
Your message was not clear: are there eggs in the nest and if so, how many?
If there are eggs there, you will see the two birds taking alternating turns on the nest and turning the eggs.


----------



## feralpigeon

Hi Chief5151,

And welcome to Pigeon Talk. Many times folks come here because of a similar
situation as you describe. John did a good job of explaining the most common
issue that folks face who have fairly intimate contact w/pigeons regularly because of pets,hobby, or business.

They will only lay two eggs max, if the parents lay more than 2 themselves in this clutch, you would have a miracle on your hands and might possibly strike
it rich. As Mary pointed out, it's a great opportunity to view something that
most people will never see in their lifetime. Watching the parents take turns
w/the egg sitting and feeding the babies once they've hatched is really a treat
that you will enjoy. Once the babies fledge and are flying about on their own, you can obstruct the ledge from further access.

Regarding the health hazzards of the nest being close to the kitchen, there are just so many members that bring their birds in the house or live in the house and free fly that it is doubtful that we'd be able to drag ourselves to the computer to post if this were a concern.

Enjoy your opportunity.....

fp


----------



## chief5151

It has been over 3 weeks and the eggs have not hatched. any chance they will still hatch? If not, how do I get rid of the eggs and birds from my balcony? Any suggestions are appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Reti

No, there is no chance eggs over three weeks old wil hatch. But if you could let the parents sit on them until they leave the eggs on their own that would be my advice. Just in case you miscalculated.
After they are done sitting you can discard the nest and eggs.

Reti


----------

